# Touches du clavier MacBook



## nevermind68 (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour !!

Alors voilà en fait ça fait peu de temps que j'ai un MacBook et il y a des touches que j'avais sur le clavier de mon PC portable qu'il n'y a pas sur ce clavier alors j'aimerais savoir si on pouvez m'indiquez les combinaisons à faire. 

Par exemple, sur les clavier de PC il y a une touche pour aller directement à la fin d'une ligne lors des traitements de texte et une pour aller directement au début de la ligne. Comment faire sur le Mac ? Ensuite, pour faire des "ç" majuscules il suffisait de faire shift + F3 sur le PC, or ça ne marche pas sur le Mac. Pour aller à la page suivante ou précédente, idem, il n'y a plus de touche. Et enfin, il y avait une touche qui faisait office d'un clic droit lorsque le curseur était sur un mot et il n'y est plus non plus. 

Voilà, et utilisant beaucoup toutes ces touches car je fais énormément de traitement de texte, je suis un peu déstabilisée de plus savoir comment faire (pour information, si ça peut aider les gens à m'aider ce serait donc des raccourcis utilisables sur NeoOffice donc qu'il me faudrait)... (déjà le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de touche "suppr." j'ai eu vraiment du mal à m'y habituer.)

Oh et dernière chose, pendant que j'y suis, comment faire pour créer un nouveau document NeoOffice ? Sur les pc il suffisait de faire clic droit puis "Nouveau document Microsoft Word", là, je ne vois pas. 

Merci beaucoup de votre aide, je suis complètement perduuue !


----------



## anneee (1 Février 2009)

bonsoir

pour aller au début ou à la fin d'une ligne: cmd+flèches direction

Ç: alt+9

sup: fn+retour

pour les astuces, raccourcis etc: http://www.funnymac.com/raccourcis/index.php


----------



## mac_gyver (1 Février 2009)

Il y a des caractères que tu peux afficher avec des touches combinées à "Alt" ou "Alt+Maj". Voir mon fichier joint 
Voir la pièce jointe 19948


Sinon, tous les caractères spéciaux (exposant, flèches ...) sont accessibles via la palette de caractères que je te conseille d'afficher dans ta barre de menu (sous forme du drapeau de langue). Pour ce faire : Pomme>Préférences système>International>Menu Saisie>Cocher "Palette de caractères"
Pour y accéder depuis n'importe quelle application où tu peux saisir du texte : clic sur le drapeau puis sur "Afficher Palette de caractères". Fais ensuite ta sélection en 2 clics


----------



## nevermind68 (2 Février 2009)

Wow, merci beaucoup pour ces réponses très complètes !  Je vais enfin pouvoir ne plus être frustrée par ce clavier !


----------



## willy-willy (27 Février 2009)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai un peu honte de poser ma question car je vais passer pour un maniaque mais bon allez je me lance. J'ai découvert une petite irrégularité concernant la touche " ? , " (point d'interro et virgule).

En mode normal (pas MAJ) la touche écrit une virgule (normale)
Quand je laisse mon doigt appuyer sur la touche MAJ de gauche ou de droite (touche flèche) cela écrit un point d'interrogation (normal)

Mais en revanche lorsque l'autre touche MAJ (celle avec la diode) est enclenchée ça écrit une virgule alors que normalement ca devrait faire un point d'interro. 

Je crois que ça me l'a toujours fait mais je viens de me rendre compte que cette bizarrerie, est-ce peut-être une spécificité MAC? (j'étais sur PC avant).

Bon ca fait un peu farfelu comme message mais je n'aime pas trop l'idée d'avoir un bug sur mon mac.

MERCI à ceux qui me répondront, bye


----------



## mac_gyver (2 Mars 2009)

tous les Macs réagissent comme çà  No bug, no soucaï


----------



## emy648 (17 Avril 2009)

j'ai également une question concernant une touche! 

il s'agit de la touche "verrouillage majuscule". lorsqu'elle est enfoncée, et que je tappe une lettre, celle-ci apparait en majuscule (donc normal). par contre quand je fais la même opération, mais que je tappe un chiffre, celui-ci n'apparait pas... j'ai juste l'icone secondaire de la touche, donc à la place d'avoir "1" j'ai "&". 

est-ce normal? je suis déjà allée voir dans les préférences pour le clavier, mais je ne trouve rien...
c'est assez ennuyant de devoir chaque fois maintenir la touche "shift" enfoncée pour pouvoir tapper des chiffres...

merci d'avance!


----------



## speedy38 (17 Avril 2009)

Pour que les chiffres apparaissent lorsque l'on enclenche la touche majuscule, il faut choisir le clavier Français Numérique, et non Français tout seul  .


----------



## emy648 (17 Avril 2009)

génial, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

J'en apprends des trucs tous les jours !
J'avais jamais remarqué avec la touche Maj pour le point d'interrogation :


----------



## trodat (18 Avril 2009)

J'ai aussi une question*:
Lorsque le verrouillage majuscule est activé, ça fait ÉÈçÀ.
Pourquoi le ç est minuscule, c'est juste mon ordi ou tout le monde*?
Comment rectifier*?


----------



## anneee (18 Avril 2009)

alt+ç


----------



## trodat (18 Avril 2009)

Merci pour la réponse,
mais ce que je voulais savoir, c'est s'il est possible d'écrire par exemple FRANÇOIS sans faire alt+ç qui est une (petite) perte de temps.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Avril 2009)

Moi j'ai galéré pour le ~. Pas vu dans les lien précédement cités...
C'est alt+n...


----------



## Stylv (21 Avril 2009)

speedy38 a dit:


> Pour que les chiffres apparaissent lorsque l'on enclenche la touche majuscule, il faut choisir le clavier Français Numérique, et non Français tout seul  .



Voilà j'ai le même problème je n'arrive pas à afficher le 1 avec la touche majuscule quand elle est allumé. je le fait avec shift. La citation au dessus parle de différente configuration de clavier et donc Je suis allez dans préférence système, puis dans clavier et souris, et enfin clavier et je n'est rien vu. 

Est ce que, c'est lors du premier allumage de l'ordinateur que l'on configue le clavier ou y'a t il une autre méthode ? 

Ou alors je ne sais pas...

Ou alors c'est suivant le modèle car j'ai un MacBook 2gh avec 2 gh DDR2.

Voilà


----------



## Tekta (21 Avril 2009)

C'est pas suivant ton modèle  c'est pareil pour tous les mac et normalement pour tous les OS si je ne dis pas de bêtise!

Pour changer ton clavier, tu regardes dans la barre tout en haut, là où tu as la pomme tout à gauche!
Bin dans cette barre tu regarde à droite, et normalement tu vois un drapeau! Tu clique sur ce drapeau et un dépliant apparaît!
Ensuite tu clique sur "ouvrir international"
Puis dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, tu descends dans la liste des pays, jusqu'à trouver français-numérique. Tu sélectionne "français-numérique".
Normalement après ça t'es censé pouvoir écrire des chiffres avec la majuscule 
Quand tu regardes ton drapeau après ça, normalement tu vois le drapeau français avec des chiffres "123" en-dessous!


----------



## anneee (22 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> C'est pas suivant ton modèle  c'est pareil pour tous les mac et normalement pour tous les OS si je ne dis pas de bêtise!
> 
> Pour changer ton clavier, tu regardes dans la barre tout en haut, là où tu as la pomme tout à gauche!
> Bin dans cette barre tu regarde à droite, et normalement tu vois un drapeau! Tu clique sur ce drapeau et un dépliant apparaît!



le drapeau n'est pas systématiquement présent dans cette barre

s'il n'y est pas, préférences système/ international/ menu saisie


----------



## Stylv (22 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup car à cause de ce problème c'était un peu la honte de ne pas avoir le 1 sans la touche majuscule bloqué.
En lisant le premier message j'était aller directement à international mais pas de menu saisie donc cool pour l'info.

Haa cela fait plaisir !! ça marche

Stylv avec un MacBook tout neuf...

Salut


----------



## Stylv (26 Avril 2009)

Voilà, en faite je range assez souvent mes dossiers dès que je mets une photo ou autre et donc je vais souvent dans présentation puis rangement et PAR NOM, pour tout mettre bien.

Ce qui est bien et qui évite de faire tout ce trajet c'est le raccourcis qui est : ^+ cmd+ 1

Or ce raccourcis est tous les autres ( donc ^ +cmd+2 ... jusqu'à 6) ne marche pas, La question légétime, c'est pourquoi cela ne marche pas ? 

Faut-il activer ces raccourcis à un endroit ou faut-il appuyer sur autre touche comme Fn (le cas pour faire F11, F10, F9) mais bon dans ce cas là Fn+^+cmd+1 ne marche pas.

Alors comment on fait

Stylv


----------

